# fuori corso



## cla71

Secondo voi come si traduce in spagnolo l'espressione "fuori corso" (mi riferisco al sistema universitario italiano)?
Grazie


----------



## kolya97

Non credo esista un'espressione equivalente, quanto meno in Colombia. Mi sembra che le universita' statali non permettano il "fuori corso". 
¿Qué dicen los demás hispanos?


----------



## xeneize

Una expresión igual no se me ocurre...Yo diría simplemente _atrasado_ _en los estudios_ o _en la carrera_.


----------



## traduttrice

¿Puede ser "*quedarse libre*"? Desconozco si es exactamente eso, pero "quedarse libre" vale para un alumno que debe volver a inscribirse en una materia por no haber asistido a una cantidad "x" de clases (el 75% de ellas).
En este momento tengo en la punta de la lengua una expresión (creo) similar... más tarde escribo


----------



## Cecilio

Cosa significa "fuori corso" esattamente?


----------



## cla71

Essere "fuori corso" significa che uno studente non ha realizzato gli esami nel periodo previsto per il corso di laurea e quindi deve aggiungere uno o più anni al corso di laurea che si chiama appunto "fuori corso". Io ho tradotto "repetidor", ma  non è esatto perchè udite, udite in Italia esiste anche il "Fuori corso ripetente". In Spagna non è consentito essere "fuori corso" quindi trovare un'espressione equivalente è abbastanza difficile. In ogni caso grazie a tutti.
Ciao
Claudia


----------



## xeneize

Por lo que decís no me parece que "quedarse libre" sea lo mismo, ya que con "fuori corso" no se hace referencia a ninguna materia previa o pendiente.
Así que, yo me quedo con "atrasado en mis estudios" (de uno o más años).
Es que no se me ocurre nada más...


----------



## dinube

*tener asignaturas pendientes* no esexactamente lo mismo pero es la misma idea, creo, no?


----------



## xeneize

Algo parecido es, dinube..Pero no lo mismo, como justamente decís.
Uno puede tener alguna materia pendiente, pero no atrasarse de un año o más..
Por el contrario, si alguien se demora unos cuantos años, seguro habrá tenido alguna materia pendiente! 
Chau


----------



## GIANPA

Ciao a tutti:
Hace mucho tiempo que terminé la Universidad, y lo que comento no me parece que fuera muy frecuente entonces, pero yo creo que "fuori corso" se refiere a los estudiantes que no se acogen a un plan de estudios concreto, sino que cursan asignaturas sueltas confeccionando así su propio plan más breve, casi siempre, para completar estudios previos, para especializarse, etc. En este sentido "corso" no se traduciría por "curso" sino por "programa" o "plan de estudios". En este sentido no es necesario considerar atrasado al estudiante, sino simplemente fuera del ritmo habitual. Se me ocurre que pueda servir de ejemplo el plan de estudios personalizado que se hizo "fuori corso" para el Príncipe Don Felipe, cuando estudió Derecho con asignaturas de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales, o de Ciencias Políticas, sin cursar cada carrera a continuación de la otra, sino escogiendo asignaturas sueltas.

Qué rollo me he marcado.....


----------



## Alva_1992

Estuve 2 años de Erasmus en Italia y conozco bien las diferencias de los sistemas universitarios italiano y español. En Italia es frecuente acabar los cursos de carrera y luego irse matriculando al 1er, o 2º,o 3er (etc) año de "fuori corso" hasta acabar los exámenes de las asignaturas que les quedan pendientes. No son repetidores, porque no es que repitan exámenes pero tampoco alumnos que siguen un plan especial (como sugería Gianpa). 

No se me ocurre como traducirlo al español ya que nuestro sistema universitario es diferente.


----------



## xeneize

Hola,
si Alva, es así...Eso de Gianpa acá no se da, ya que acá se considera "fuori corso" simplemente a alguien que esté en el cuarto año, pongamos, cuando su facultad prevé tres...
No, no es que tenga que repetir exámenes...simplemente, los tiene que rendir, ya que todavía no los rindió! 
Así que, sin dudas, en el sistema de acá alguien "fuori corso" es alguien que está atrasado respecto de lo que sería el plan normativo, o sea los años establecidos para su carrera.
Chau


----------



## freakit

¡Exactamente! Fuori Corso es simplemente alguien que tiene que matricularse de nuevo hasta que no acabe la carrera. ¡Y es algo que suele pasar muy frecuentemente!


----------



## ear

Pordría ser "matriculado en nueva convocatoria?


----------



## Neuromante

Non penso.
"Nueva convocatoria" significa che si è fatto un altra prima

Penso "Atrasado" sia la parola che rende di più la idea, ma non è perfetta.

Gianpa, quello dal Principe Felipe, una volta presa la prima laurea lo puo fare qualunque, solo che è un po assurdo essere architetto, metiamo per caso, è farti una materia da medicina o filosofia


----------



## freakit

Bueno, pero considerais que hay muchas diferencias entre los dos sistemas.
Por ejemplo, aquì te tienes que matricular y pagar para cada examen, mientras que en Italia sòlo te matriculas para el año de tu carrera, asì que tienes libertad para sostener el nùmero de examenes que quieras. 
Supongamos que una carrera sea de cuatro años, y que cada año sean previstos 6 examenes. Si al final de los cuatro años me faltan todavìa examenes, es decir que sostuve no sé, 20 en lugar de los 24 en total, me toca matricularme de nuevo para todo el año, y no sòlo para los examenes que tengo pendientes, como en España. Y cuando me voy a matricular, se dice "primo fuori corso", es decir, primero fuera de los años regulares de mi carrera; y basicamente te cobran un poco màs de impuestos. Habìa gente, sobretodo del viejo plan, antes de la reforma del 2001, que llegaba al tercero, cuarto y encima quinto año "fuori corso".


----------

